# Indulgence Mutank Velocity style deck



## zadiac (1/1/16)

https://originvape.com/product/indulgence-mutank-velocity-rta-deck/


----------



## Dubz (1/1/16)

Thats only for the MU Tank - It won't fit the MT RTA.


----------



## zadiac (1/1/16)

Oops! Sorry! I meant to type Mutank. Mods please correct topic name.


----------



## zadiac (1/1/16)

Probably because I'm vaping on the MT RTA.....lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (1/1/16)

zadiac said:


> Oops! Sorry! I meant to type Mutank. Mods please correct topic name.


You can edit the title yourself. Top right of your original post - click thread tools and then edit title.


----------



## zadiac (1/1/16)

Dubz said:


> You can edit the title yourself. Top right of your original post - click thread tools and then edit title.



Thanks. Didn't know that. Now I do

Reactions: Like 1


----------

